# what Color M9?



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

So I'm finally making head way with my Insurance claim! Should be getting a check soon, and about to order up an M9 from intense. I've narrowed my color choices down to Works red, team green, or Tangerine (sparkly orange). I'm going with a black karishma fox 40, and black components, greenish/gold Renthal bars and chain ring. If I go with works red, I'll prob run gold CK hubs, black mavic rims, silver point one stem and pedals, and silver or gold seat clamp. What do you guys think?


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Red! To me the red M9 looks like a Ferrari or some kind of F1 race car.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

None of the above  Blue chrome


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

dankist4x4 said:


> Red! To me the red M9 looks like a Ferrari or some kind of F1 race car.


Blue is my favorite color but it wasn't worth an extra $250 to me so I went with the red. Getting my brake lines replaced this Friday and will post pictures of it. It's an absolutely beautiful bike.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I would go Raw myself....


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'm going raw for my next frame but CS' blue chrome is pretty!



C S said:


> None of the above  Blue chrome


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> What do you guys think?


That you should grow a pair and choose your own color. It's just an effin bike fercryinoutloud.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

works red or chrome red


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

On Facebook, Intense made a photo album about how Neon is back. I personally would love the neon yellow, or orange, heres some pics on other bikes:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Red is rad


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

kdiff said:


> I think I'm going raw for my next frame but CS' blue chrome is pretty!


Mine actually used to be raw... I got it as a warranty replacement/upgrade in the middle of the season and Intense offered to send it raw so I could skip the extra week and a half for powdercoating and ride. Then I sent it back a couple weeks ago and it showed up last week. Killer customer service from Intense :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Why o why has anyone let day-glo (reactor piss) green and pink make a comeback?!?!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> Why o why has anyone let day-glo (reactor piss) green and pink make a comeback?!?!


Haha:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> Why o why has anyone let day-glo (reactor piss) green and pink make a comeback?!?!


They are "Safety" colors..
Don't want you kids getting hit by cars while riding your bikes now do we!?
I like the reactor piss though
I say Green!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Depending on the amount of cash you get you might want to consider splitting it into a couple really good bikes vs. one incredibly purpose built bike. Just realize that where you live there are a lot of epic descents that aren't accesible in any way by a car, and Northstar is a lot of money spent on gas/food/hotel/ lift ticket for something that you can only ride a few months a year. I know that pedaling uphill isn't super friendly with you but if you got a 5 inch trailbike AND a dh bike you'd be able to ride everything and not be limited to which hill a car can get to the top of or whether or not your friend can shuttle that day. Besides, the build you're dreaming of is going to be upwards of 6-7 thousand. With that you could get a great complete dh bike and have cash left for a lightly used trailbike. Honestly, there aren't a lot of people on here that actually need dual stage compression and rebound aside from the cool factor. Most people actually tune their bikes poorly without knowing it. Anyone that denies that is probably guilty. And when did you really notice the performance benefit of a $100 handlebar over a $30 handlebar that has identical dimensions, is made in the same factory, and is cheaper because it has another brand on it. 

It's your money dude, and I know you're looking at the dollar signs and thinking about that ultimate steezy bike. But throwing all that cash into one bike isn't going to make much of a faster bike than what you had before, just a prettier bike. I'm not trying to piss you off or crush your dreams, just trying to play a little devil's advocate with you. Having a dh bike is great and I love riding mine, but I ride my trailbike a lot more and it's more beneficial to going faster than any crazy bling dh bike will be. And with most of the local dh stuff here getting more and more illegal and the tickets from rangers now approaching ridiculous sums of money a trailbike will enable you to just ride while a dh bike would just sit.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> chit that is waaaay too logical.


Take your common sense and git the heck outahere!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

C S said:


> None of the above  Blue chrome


Sweet! Saw a blue works one built up in the Pinkbike classifieds. Can't do though, almosy the same color as the Ex's Schwinn Homegrown.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

dankist4x4 said:


> Red! To me the red M9 looks like a Ferrari or some kind of F1 race car.


Like red alot, but there's some perverted old dude in Semi, CA riding a red one, and I don't wanna get harrased during any Amber alerts!:thumbsup:

Leaning heavily twards the Tangerine orange, with black components. Kinda reminds me of the old Maxis M1s. Still might do the red though, if the custom colors put's me over budget.

Prodam ram INTENSE M9 : Dolekop.com


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> works red or chrome red


Looks Flexy!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Moosey said:


> On Facebook, Intense made a photo album about how Neon is back. I personally would love the neon yellow, or orange, heres some pics on other bikes:
> 
> View attachment 672006
> 
> ...


Me likee, but too easily seen. Probually a bad idea considering most DH trails (other than resorts) are either illegal, quazy legal, or on the down-low. Usually the neon stuff gets old after a few months, and people get sick of seeing it. Probually going with the tangerine orange. I've alway's liked the old Maxis M1's when the used to have a DH team.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Depending on the amount of cash you get you might want to consider splitting it into a couple really good bikes vs. one incredibly purpose built bike. Just realize that where you live there are a lot of epic descents that aren't accesible in any way by a car, and Northstar is a lot of money spent on gas/food/hotel/ lift ticket for something that you can only ride a few months a year. I know that pedaling uphill isn't super friendly with you but if you got a 5 inch trailbike AND a dh bike you'd be able to ride everything and not be limited to which hill a car can get to the top of or whether or not your friend can shuttle that day. Besides, the build you're dreaming of is going to be upwards of 6-7 thousand. With that you could get a great complete dh bike and have cash left for a lightly used trailbike. Honestly, there aren't a lot of people on here that actually need dual stage compression and rebound aside from the cool factor. Most people actually tune their bikes poorly without knowing it. Anyone that denies that is probably guilty. And when did you really notice the performance benefit of a $100 handlebar over a $30 handlebar that has identical dimensions, is made in the same factory, and is cheaper because it has another brand on it.
> 
> It's your money dude, and I know you're looking at the dollar signs and thinking about that ultimate steezy bike. But throwing all that cash into one bike isn't going to make much of a faster bike than what you had before, just a prettier bike. I'm not trying to piss you off or crush your dreams, just trying to play a little devil's advocate with you. Having a dh bike is great and I love riding mine, but I ride my trailbike a lot more and it's more beneficial to going faster than any crazy bling dh bike will be. And with most of the local dh stuff here getting more and more illegal and the tickets from rangers now approaching ridiculous sums of money a trailbike will enable you to just ride while a dh bike would just sit.


I'm getting about $1000 or so in cash value up front; and then, I've gotta submit my receipts to get reimbursed (minus the cash value, and $500 deductable) so I'm going to part it out starting with the frame, then fork, then wheels... I'll use the re-imburment check (about $2000) from each proceeding purchase till the whole bike is built.

Both bikes were stolen M1 and my Yeti XC, so the insurance company is replacing *both* with same or like value (meaning new, or used my choice). Probually will build up a trail bike this summer, either an Ibis or Yeti SB 66 in lou of the ARC.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get whatever color matches your pumps and purse...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> I'm getting about $1000 or so in cash value up front; and then, I've gotta submit my receipts to get reimbursed (minus the cash value, and $500 deductable) so I'm going to part it out starting with the frame, then fork, then wheels... I'll use the re-imburment check (about $2000) from each proceeding purchase till the whole bike is built.
> 
> Both bikes were stolen M1 and my Yeti XC, so the insurance company is replacing *both* with same or like value (meaning new, or used my choice). Probually will build up a trail bike this summer, either an Ibis or Yeti SB 66 in lou of the ARC.


So it looks like you're getting around 3k for the M1? That'll buy your frame and some small parts.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Gold!


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

IF i pick the color ,i'm going to have to ride it for yaa!!!


----------



## jocnc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

gretch said:


> I would go Raw myself....


Raw would be my choice too


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

That can't be Bob's M9...No Pirate to be found!

Stock - Red
Option - Blue Chrome or Works Blue 

michael

ps - OP - nevermind the whatcha gettin? in the insurance thread.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> get whatever color matches your pumps and purse...


But it doesn't come in purple lepoard print


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> So it looks like you're getting around 3k for the M1? That'll buy your frame and some small parts.


 Just got the exact figures today. Lets just say enough for one very well equiped M9 and similar trail bike of my liking, and gear. Enough in cash payment for custum paint, double barrel shock, and pedals, bars, stem, and seat post.:thumbsup:

Check mailed this afternoon, should receive it by thurse-monday. Frame's going to take about 3 weeks, shock IS in stock (we checked yesterday), and I'll be getting the fork next Wednesday (Payday). Refund check for the fork probually by beginning of the next week, and then wheels and rest of the compents. Bike should be built by beginning of March. Then start all over w/ all mtn bike.:thumbsup:

Till then I'll be landscaping, and digging for night crawlers.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> Check mailed this afternoon, should receive it by thurse-monday. Frame's going to take about 3 weeks, shock IS in stock (we checked yesterday), and I'll be getting the fork next Wednesday (Payday). Refund check for the fork probually by beginning of the next week, and then wheels and rest of the compents. Bike should be built by beginning of March. Then start all over w/ all mtn bike.:thumbsup:


I'm kind of in the same boat except won't build my trail bike until maybe July or August. What is your build going to look like? Please post pictures when you're done.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> Just got the exact figures today. Lets just say enough for one very well equiped M9 and similar trail bike of my liking, and gear. Enough in cash payment for custum paint, double barrel shock, and pedals, bars, stem, and seat post.:thumbsup:
> 
> Check mailed this afternoon, should receive it by thurse-monday. Frame's going to take about 3 weeks, shock IS in stock (we checked yesterday), and I'll be getting the fork next Wednesday (Payday). Refund check for the fork probually by beginning of the next week, and then wheels and rest of the compents. Bike should be built by beginning of March. Then start all over w/ all mtn bike.:thumbsup:
> 
> Till then I'll be landscaping, and digging for night crawlers.


Have fun with it man. Hope you get the bike of your dreams out of all this.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

i think the candy apple green is the best color they make. i am building a new m9 in spring and though i love colored bikes intenses paint always sucks. my stealth black socom got all faded. it was also a really thin coat as well. i am going with raw. the bike will never look old and its really hard to scratch a raw frame. but if you insist on colors candy green would be my first choice the the tangerine orange. i have seen that color in person and while i do like the way it looks the bike just looks kinda fruity. no pun intended


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Raw Works > *


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

this guy^^^ knows whats up. that top one is sick minus the boxer and cranks.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Just ordered the Tangerine orange. Going to order the hubs and pick up the Fox 40 this weekend.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> Just ordered the Tangerine orange. Going to order the hubs and pick up the Fox 40 this weekend.


Nice, your build sounds like it's going to be awesome (at least the frame and fork). I'd love to hear what you've got planned for the rest of it.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

pffft. must be nice. these guys are asking what color their m9 should be....i'm still trying to figure out how many old ladies i have to rob in order to afford one


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Instead of hubs... get a wheelset. Chris Bling is just a name, their product isn't far and away any better than anything else out there and it costs more than anything out there.

Get some Dee Max wheels!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Get some Dee Max wheels!


Id rather run WTB Dual Duty FR's from 2005.... DEEWACKS...

Glad to see you back on two wheels Tim, I'm back in the bay area here in April for a few weeks. We should get together for a ride!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Planning on getting a set of the Dee Max as well. I know the silvers lighter but I like the way the yellow looks on the red w/white fork.

Intense said it would be the end of March before thet would have the Tangerine availble, so I just orded a Red one from Go Ride (in stock, arrive Wednesday).Cnt beat that!

Yea, give me a call when your back in town, wr'll hit it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

Tim F. said:


> Planning on getting a set of the Dee Max as well. I know the silvers lighter but I like the way the yellow looks on the red w/white fork.
> 
> Intense said it would be the end of March before thet would have the Tangerine availble, so I just orded a Red one from Go Ride (in stock, arrive Wednesday).Cnt beat that!
> 
> Yea, give me a call when your back in town, wr'll hit it up!:thumbsup:


Actuallt, for the 2011 and 2012 models the Yellow ones are the Deemax Ultimate and are lighter (and more expensive) than the Silver Deemax. They are also slightly more narrow at 21mm compared to 23mm.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

And as we all know, the yellow deemax is like waaaay cooler.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> And as we all know, the yellow deemax is like waaaay cooler.


Just priced them, the yellow ones are $400 more than the silver. Also, about $300 more than what I'll get reimbursed by my insurance. All ready a few hundred over budget, so I'll have to wait a few months. I do know some one selling a pair, slightly used for $500 in LG.

Parts so far: Red M9, white 40, OD Renthal bars and chain ring, Truevative descndnt cranks, Formula The One brakes, Point One stem, Saint Shifter (might exchange for XTR), WTB Volt saddle (pending test ride), Woodman headlock, Red Odi\TLD grips, Shimano Ice rotors, Mavic 823 rims, black CK headset. Waiting on Thompson Seat Post, MRP G2 black, gold Cris King hubs. Looking for Silver Point One pedals. Purchasing next week XTR Trail or Saint rear derailer, XTR cassette. Still undecided on tires either Specialized, Conti's Kaiser, Schabb or Arrow. Very reluctant to run Maxis, too many negative experiences.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Instead of hubs... get a wheelset. Chris Bling is just a name, their product isn't far and away any better than anything else out there and it costs more than anything out there.
> 
> Get some Dee Max wheels!


Isn't it the other way around? With a built wheelset you can get a nice durable high quality hub with what ever rims and spokes you like. Hell powder coat the rim yellow since that's what getting deemax's is really all about. High quality wheelsets are much more expensive than the nice hub + nice + spokes + nice rims combo, too.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> Parts so far: Red M9, white 40, OD Renthal bars and chain ring, Truevative descndnt cranks, XTR trail brakes, point one stem, Saint Shifter (might exchange for XTR), WTB Volt saddle (pending test ride), Woodman headlock, Red Odi\TLD grips, Shimano Ice rotors, Mavic 823 rims, black CK headset. Waiting on Thompson Seat Post, MRP G2 black, gold Cris King hubs. Looking for Silver Point One pedals. Purchasing next week XTR Trail or Saint rear derailer, XTR cassette. Still undecided on tires either Specialized, Conti's Kaiser, Schabb. Very reluctant to run Maxis, too many negative experiences.


That's quite a nice build you've got planned. I have black Point1 pedals which I picked up from Cambria online. As for tires, I like Maxxis but if you want to check elsewhere, I would suggest Schwalbe Big Betties and/or Muddy Maries. I have a mm up front and a bb rear and have been impressed thus far (had them on my 303).


----------

